# [risolto] [conf] problema trasparenze aterm

## luna80

mi succede una cosa strana:

questo è il mio file .Xdefalts

```

aterm*loginShell:true

aterm*saveLines:32767

aterm*transparent:true

aterm*shading:60

aterm*scrollBar:true

aterm*scrollBar_right:true

aterm*transpscrollbar:true

aterm*foreground:Grey

aterm*font:-sony-fixed-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

```

e come potete notare il livello di shading è a 60; beh con questo livello il mio aterm ha lo sfondo completamente nero, mentre solo se metto 100 ottengo la "trasparenza"

se manualmente do

```
$ aterm-tr
```

aterm si apre trasparente,

da cosa può essere dovuto il fatto che non mi prende lo shading se il valore è <100 ?

grazie   :Smile: Last edited by luna80 on Wed Jan 19, 2005 5:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lavish

Molto strano... potresti provare a specificare anche il valore di background, ecco il mio:

```

lavish@darkstar ~ $ cat .Xdefaults | grep aterm

aterm*transparent:true

aterm*shading:100

aterm*background:Black 

aterm*foreground:White

aterm*font: -artwiz-smoothansi-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-* 

aterm*boldFont: -artwiz-smoothansi-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*-*

aterm*scrollBar:false

aterm*scrollBar_right:true

aterm*transpscrollbar:true

aterm*saveLines:512

aterm*loginShell: true 

aterm*title: Terminal

aterm*iconName: Terminal

aterm*geometry:84x26

```

----------

## luna80

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Molto strano... potresti provare a specificare anche il valore di background, 

 

non cambia niente

----------

## lavish

 *luna80 wrote:*   

>  *lavish wrote:*   Molto strano... potresti provare a specificare anche il valore di background,  
> 
> non cambia niente

 

Hai settato il background con fbsetbg o Esetroot? Ti ricordo che per avere le trasparenze attive devi aver installato anche eterm.

Quindi prova un:

```

# emerge eterm

# exit

$ fbsetbg /path/to/your/image.png

$ aterm&

```

----------

## luna80

 *lavish wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hai settato il background con fbsetbg o Esetroot? Ti ricordo che per avere le trasparenze attive devi aver installato anche eterm.
> 
> 

 

si il background è settato; il problema sarà per via che non ho eterm,...emergo e ti faccio sapere, grazie mille

----------

## lavish

 *luna80 wrote:*   

> si il background è settato; il problema sarà per via che non ho eterm,...emergo e ti faccio sapere, grazie mille

 

Puoi provare 

```
fbsetbg -i
```

fbsetbg usa Esetroot per impostare l'immagine di sfondo... d'altronde non e' altro che uno script...

In ogni caso dopo aver installato eterm potresti controllare per sicurezza di aver settato tutto correttamente:

```
$ fluxbox -i 
```

deve comparire nell'output "RENDER"

```
$ xdpyinfo | grep RENDER
```

idem...

```
$ fbsetbg -i
```

Questo ti mostra il wallpapersetter in uso (come avevo detto un po' piu' su  :Wink:  )... probabilmente tu stai usando bsetbg o bsetroot... per farti un esempio di come dovrebbe comparire correttamente:

```
lavish@darkstar ~ $ fbsetbg -i

Esetroot is a nice wallpapersetter. You won't have any problems.
```

Ciao!

----------

## luna80

ok risolto, mi mancava propio eterm!

grazie mille!

----------

## Cazzantonio

io non ho eterm e utilizzo correttamente aterm con trasparenze etc...

----------

## lavish

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> io non ho eterm e utilizzo correttamente aterm con trasparenze etc...

 

Come hai impostato il bg?

```
fbsetbg -i
```

 cosa ti restituisce?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *lavish wrote:*   

> fbsetbg usa Esetroot per impostare l'immagine di sfondo... d'altronde non e' altro che uno script..

 

Il mio usa feh per impostare l'immagine di sfondo

----------

## lavish

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Il mio usa feh per impostare l'immagine di sfondo

 

Ok, Esetroot e' uno dei programmi che puo' utilizzare... ma della serie: qualcosa bisogna in ogni caso installarla e a questo punto un'applicazione vale l'altra  :Wink: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

```
ale@star_platinum ale $ fbsetbg -i 

wmsetbg is a nice wallpapersetter. You won't have any problems.

```

----------

## lavish

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> ale@star_platinum ale $ fbsetbg -i 
> 
> ...

 

ognuno usa la sua insomma   :Razz: 

----------

## Onip

Riesumo questo post per non aprirne un altro: 

è possibile fare in modo che , in fluxbox, l'aterm trasparente venga lanciato senza che appaia nella "barra" di flux, in modo che sembri veramente parte dello sfondo?

```
$ grep aterm .fluxbox/startup 

aterm -name aterm -sl 3000 -tr +sb -sr -sk -bg black -fg white -fade 90 -bl -tn xterm -fn -misc-fixed-medium-r-normal-*-*-120-*-*-c-*-iso8859-15 -g 60x10+0+0 &
```

<EDIT> ho aggiunto il grep...</EDIT>

----------

## Onip

ho risolto.

Vi spiego come. Basta lanciare aterm con un nome specifico es. 

```
aterm -name termsfondo
```

e poi specificare in .fluxbox/apps le opzioni specifiche per quell'applicazione. io ho messo queste

```
$ cat .fluxbox/apps

[app] (termsfondo)

  [Layer]       {10}

  [Hidden]      {yes}

[end]

```

in man fluxbox, nella sez. APPLICATIONS sono specificate tutte le opzioni settabili

Byez

----------

## luna80

 *Onip wrote:*   

> ho risolto.
> 
> Vi spiego come. Basta lanciare aterm con un nome specifico es. 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

mmm,...bel consiglio, grazie  :Wink: 

----------

